# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: ساخت اسلایدشو بدون پلاگبن با کمتربن کد

## amin7x

سلام دوستان
من میخواستم بدونم چه طوری میتونم یک اسلایدشو بدون پلاگبن با کمترین کد توسط jQuery درست کنم؟
ممنون

----------


## صباح فتحی

برواین سایت
http://htmldrive.net/

----------


## amin7x

منتظر نظر بقیه دوستان...

----------


## Variable

دورود به روت :)
 در این مکان با جاوا اسکریپت یک اسلاید شو ساده ساختم اگه توضیحاتی که دادم رو درک کنی 
میتونی به سادگی با جیکوئری اون رو پیاده کنی. 
امیدوارم کمکت کنه

----------


## pantea92

مرسی بابت توضیحاتتون میشه لطفا اسلایدشو رو فقط با جی کوئری یاد بدین؟

----------


## hamid.shekasteh

سلام.

شما نوشتید با "کمترین کد"، من میخونم "ساده و با کمترین کد" !

پس فایل ضمیمه رو ببینید. یه اسلایدر ساده که قابل گسترش هست...


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
    <title>slider</title>
    <script src="jquery.js" language="javascript"></script>
    <script>
    function slideSwitch() {
        var $active = $('div#slideshow IMG.active');
        activeIndex = $( 'div#slideshow IMG.active' ).index();
        
        if(activeIndex== $('div#slideshow IMG').last().index())
            $next= $('div#slideshow IMG').first();
        else
         $next = $active.next();

        $next.addClass('active');

        $active.removeClass('active');
    }
    
    $(function() {
        setInterval( "slideSwitch()", 2000 );
    });
    
</script>
<style type="text/css">
    .active{
        z-index:99;
    }
</style>
</head>
<body>
    <div id="slideshow">
        <img src="1.jpg" style="position:absolute;" class="active" />
        <img src="2.jpg" style="position:absolute;" />
        <img src="3.jpg" style="position:absolute;" />
    </div>
</body>
</html>
```

----------


## Prince DasTan

چه حالت هایی رو بجای absolute توی style میشه بذاریم برای اسلاید آقا حمید؟

----------


## hamid.shekasteh

> چه حالت هایی رو بجای absolute توی style میشه بذاری


چطور مگه. توی این نوع اسلایدر ساده (اگه بشه اسمش رو گذاشت اسلایدر!) همون absolute نتیجه دلخواه رو میده .

اما اگه کلی میگید شما relative هم  استفاده میشه، البته همه چیز بستگی به روش کار اسلایدر داره.

----------

